# The Dell Inspiron 15r 2013



## oroboros (Feb 17, 2013)

so i was going through the dell website and saw this new 15r which is lighter and had an AMD radeon hd8730m. so i was wondering is it a good laptop?????also is it any good for high gaming


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

The CPU is ULV, i3 I think, so if its i3 ULV its cr@p. worse than AMD A8, stuck at 1.8GHz, and if its i5 ULV, then it will perform as much as i3 normal.

To check if its ULV, see the CPU model no. if its i3/i5xxxx*U* its ULV, if its i3/i5xxxx*M* its normal and then its good.


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 17, 2013)

you will get more battery life. will be OK for normal usage. all of them are dual core cpus.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

my roomate got it yesterday.. it is i5-3317u.. extremely light and has windows 8.. The problem is that its processing speed is around 1.8GHZ only and turbo boost of 2.7GHZ.. Any more questions??


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> my roomate got it yesterday.. it is i5-3317u.. extremely light and has windows 8.. The problem is that its processing speed is around 1.8GHZ only and turbo boost of 2.7GHZ.. Any more questions??


So basically around the performance of i3 3110m? Cost?


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

He got it for 46K and got a free mouse(similar to logitech G100), 4 GB Toshiba Pendrive free with it.. Was doing fine while playing BO2.. Battery life is great..


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> He got it for 46K and got a free mouse(similar to logitech G100), 4 GB Toshiba Pendrive free with it.. Was doing fine while playing BO2.. Battery life is great..


46k? Ripped off man, sorry but i3 cpu @ 46k is ripoff, and battery life is not that big an issue as i3 and i5ULV consumes similar power.

PS: Install UniFL Drivers to play game if Dell is not providing Cat 13.1


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

well this ones available for 50K everywhere from where he bought it.. It has i5 3rd gen processor written over it, so its obvious that the price was justified at the time of purchase..


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> well this ones available for 50K everywhere from where he bought it.. *It has i5 3rd gen processor written over it,* so its obvious that the price was justified at the time of purchase..


I see now, I think someone should sue intel for dubious names


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

he had a kind of mini heart attack when i pointed out the processor speeds..


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> he had a kind of mini heart attack when i pointed out the processor speeds..


  

He is  a fool, he has a techie like you in his room, and he gets this, for 46k


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> He is  a fool, he has a techie like you in his room, and he gets this, for 46k



He asked me if 8870 was a good graphic card and i told him that it is somewhat equivalent to 640m(my friends compare every radeon gc with nvidia) and then he said he was buying a dell laptop with i5-3rd gen, 1Tb HDD, 6 GB RAM, Windows 8 and 2 GB 8870 gc for 46K.. Felt that something was fishy as earlier one of my friends had bought the same config for 54K(15r turbo).. Poor chap..


----------



## oroboros (Feb 17, 2013)

thx or the heads up......anyway which laptop is the best at this price range.and i am looking for one which can game.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

oroboros said:


> thx or the heads up......anyway which laptop is the best at this price range.and i am looking for one which can game.


Your best bet is HP 2049TX, available in flipkart for 36k only, which frankly is a steal


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 17, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> He got it for 46K and got a free mouse(similar to logitech G100), 4 GB Toshiba Pendrive free with it.. Was doing fine while playing BO2.. Battery life is great..



Can you tell me from where did he purchased the laptop? What about the quality of display and how much is the approx battery life in hours ?

Please also let me know whether the display panel is thin or normal LED.

I am planning to buy an i7 with 8 GB RAM.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Can you tell me from where did he purchased the laptop? What about the quality of display and how much is the approx battery life in hours ?
> 
> Please also let me know whether the display panel is thin or normal LED.
> 
> I am planning to buy an i7 with 8 GB RAM.


Budget?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I also need somewhat similar config i.e. i7 8gb ram and 2gb graphic card in the budget of 60k


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well I also need somewhat similar config i.e. i7 8gb ram and 2gb graphic card in the budget of 60k


Lenovo Y500 @ 63k locally, eyes closed.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice thread ...thanks shashank for all the info and the blunder ur friend made...which I was also planning to make


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2013)

But brother it is available for above 66k everywhere in my city can you tell where can I get for 63k. I can go till Delhi which is in my radius.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

$hadow said:


> But brother it is available for above 66k everywhere in my city can you tell where can I get for 63k. I can go till Delhi which is in my radius.


Make a new thread, ask for delhi people to help you find some shops.


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 22, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> my roomate got it yesterday.. it is i5-3317u.. extremely light and has windows 8.. The problem is that its processing speed is around 1.8GHZ only and turbo boost of 2.7GHZ.. Any more questions??



Can you ask your roommate regarding the heat in 15R 2013 ? I am planning to buy but I want to know whether it generates any heat during normal usage.



tkin said:


> Lenovo Y500 @ 63k locally, eyes closed.



Y500 is having touchpad issue. It's a waste to invest 65000 and then run with service center guys to replace touchpad.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2013)

Then on which laptop should I invest 65k can you plz suggst


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Then on which laptop should I invest 65k can you plz suggst


Best choice is Y500, if you get a faulty touchpad lenovo will replace it for sure within a few days, or if you are not sure about that, get Samsung Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2013)

Yesterday went through lots of laptop models and processor comparision.

In RAW performance Intel 'u' processor are no where to be found even in top 30 ..not even the i7 with U 

Dell turbo 2013 with i7 'QM' cost around 56k old one costed 51k ...thats all soo confusing


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Yesterday went through lots of laptop models and processor comparision.
> 
> In RAW performance Intel 'u' processor are no where to be found even in top 30 ..not even the i7 with U
> 
> Dell turbo 2013 with i7 'QM' cost around 56k old one costed 51k ...thats all soo confusing


Yes, its intel 

Let me give you an idea, all i3 and i5 are dual core quad thread, aka hyperthreated, and among i7 a few are 2 core 4 thread, these are just m, are top of the lines are 4 core 8 thread, hence QM, for Quadcore M.

Of course these are for mobile processors, XM stands for Xtreme M and for top 2 i7 with max speeds.


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 2, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Can you tell me from where did he purchased the laptop? What about the quality of display and how much is the approx battery life in hours ?
> 
> Please also let me know whether the display panel is thin or normal LED.
> 
> I am planning to buy an i7 with 8 GB RAM.



He got it from Mathura..
Battery life is of about 5 hours(with movie playing).



$hadow said:


> But brother it is available for above 66k everywhere in my city can you tell where can I get for 63k. I can go till Delhi which is in my radius.



I'm from Delhi and Lenovo Y500 is available for 65K at Nehru Place.. It wasnt on display so i cant say anything about the build quality..



$hadow said:


> Then on which laptop should I invest 65k can you plz suggst



Y 500 all the way..


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 2, 2013)

As of now corei7 model is not available on the official site.


----------

